# Frage zu VPN Aktivierung



## DerD4nnY (11. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,

wollte man fragen wie es mit diesen VPN Zeugs aussieht ? Da ist gerade ein Angebot zu DS2 für ~8€ ... ist aber halt mit Russen VPN zum aktivieren... wollte mal fragen ob ich es dann auch danach ganz normal mit anderen spielen kann oder nicht...

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn du ein VPN nur zum aktivieren benötigst, solltest du auch mit anderen zocken können, da du nach der Aktivierung das VPN ausschalten kannst.

Allerdings kann jeder Client (Steam, Origin, Uplay) dein Spiel sperren, wenn die der Meinung sind, das du ja nicht aus Russland stammst.
Auch wäre ich bei russischen Keys immer vorsichtig. Da bezahlt man unter umständen doppelt, da die Keys gerne mit gestohlenen CC gekauft und dann weiter verkauft werden.

Lieber ein paar Euro mehr für einen europäischen oder Weltweiten Key ausgeben.


----------

